

Zuckerberg's 2012 personal income tax bill: $1.5 billion - felipemnoa
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/6dbffbce-4e8b-11e1-ada2-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1l2yniWmn?ftcamp=crm/email/201223/nbe/ExclusiveComment/product

======
byoung2
* Politicians in Sacramento,California’s state capital, are arguing over how to spend the tax windfall expected from Facebook’s IPO*

I hope they treat it like it's the last windfall they'll see for a long time

~~~
herval
Why so?

------
tokenadult
Duplicate of earlier submission of the ft.com article

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3551756>

following an earlier submission of Wall Street Journal reporting on same
issue.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3550074>

For either story, the underlying primary source is the registration statement
for Facebook's initial public offering of stock.

